#  Der kleine Patient >   Menthol und Eucalyptusöl bei Kindern >

## Angelina

Hallo, 
ich weiß, dass man Menthol und Eucalyptusöl bei Säuglingen und Kleinkindern nicht anwenden darf, da die Gefahr eines Kehlkopfkrampfes besteht. Aber bis zu welchem Alter besteht diese Gefahr? Mein Sohn ist jetzt 5 Jahre alt. 
Es wäre schön, wenn mir das jemand beantworten könnte. 
Viele liebe Grüße 
Angelina

----------


## Patientenschubser

Na ir haben unseren Kindern immer "Erkältungscremes" auf die Brust geschmiert wenn sie erkältet waren.
Mit 5 dürfte da kein Problem mehr bestehen.
Aber lese doch einfach den Beipackzettel.

----------


## Angelina

Hallo Patientenschubser, 
vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. Ich habe ein Nasenöl von Weleda empfohlen bekommen, das diese Wirkstoffe enthält, aber ich war mir einfach nicht sicher, ob ich es ihm geben kann. Im Beipackzettel steht zwar, bis 5 Jahre sollte man das Öl nicht in die Nase geben, aber er ist ja gerade erst 5 Jahre alt und ich möchte da keine Gefahr eingehen. 
LG Angelina

----------


## Patientenschubser

Wer hat dir den das Nasenöl empfohlen? 
Ich würde im Zweifel immer einen KiArzt oder einen Apotheker fragen.
Gib es nicht wenn du dir unsicher bist, Bauchgefühl ist oft ein guter Ratgeber  :Smiley:

----------


## Polarbear

@Angelina: Ich rate von der Verabreichung ab,
besser wäre es wenn du Menthol als Öl in 
Warmwasser tropfen lässt und dann dein Kind 
10 Minuten inhalieren lässt. 
lg Polarbear

----------


## Angelina

Das Nasenöl habe ich von einem Arzt empfohlen bekommen, bei dem ich mit meinem Sohn zum 1. Mal war, aber mein Bauchgefühl rät mir absolut davon ab, deshalb wollte ich noch andere Meinungen dazu hören und ich danke Euch für Eure Antworten. 
Bei meinem Sohn müssten eigentlich die Polypen rausgemacht werden.  Mir wurde der Arzt empfohlen, dass er es erst mal mit solchen Naturmittelchen probieren würde, um eine Operation zu vermeiden, da mein Sohn die Narkosen nicht besonders gut verträgt. Er hatte nach seiner letzten Narkose in der Nacht schlimme Atemaussetzer und ich musste ihn immer schütteln, damit er wieder atmet. Deshalb wollte ich es bei diesem Arzt mal versuchen. 
LG Angelina

----------


## Patientenschubser

Wir haben bei unseren Kinder auch die Polypen raus machen lassen.
Ob das viel gebracht hat bezweifel ich, aber das steht auf einem anderen Blatt. 
Mit Naturmitteln eine OP verhindern/ vermeiden, wie soll das gehen? Bei dem Arzt wäre ich das letzte Mal gewesen, das hört sich nach Weihrauch und Schamanentänzen an  :Smiley:  
Mal Hand aufs Herz, die Narkose macht ein Anästhesist (!) der kann die (Voll-) Narkose steuern, wenn er zuviel des "guten tut" ist sie entsprechend tief!
Bei mir war es nach der letzten Narkose ebenso, ich war kaum wach zu bekommen und musste von der Schwester im Aufwachraum immer wieder ans atmen erinnert werden!
Suche dir ein zweite Meinung wegen deinem Sohn. Vll kann man die Polypen auch weg sprechen oder beten  :Smiley: 
Wenn du doch die OP machen lässt, erzähle dem Anästhesisten von eurem letzten schlimmen "Erlebnis". 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Angelina

Ist mir selbst klar, dass die Polypen sich nicht verkleinern lassen. Die Medis sollten auch nur gegen die ständigen Atemwegsinfektionen sein, damit er wieder besser Luft durch die Nase bekommt und dadurch eine OP doch noch vermieden werden könnte. 
Gruß Angelina

----------


## unglücksrabe

bitte keine ätherischen öle geben. ein verantwortungsvoller apotheker, der auch nachfragt, für wen, wie alt und so weiter, wird dann auch alternativen anbieten.

----------


## StarBuG

> Bei meinem Sohn müssten eigentlich die Polypen rausgemacht werden.  Mir wurde der Arzt empfohlen, dass er es erst mal mit solchen Naturmittelchen probieren würde, um eine Operation zu vermeiden, da mein Sohn die Narkosen nicht besonders gut verträgt. Er hatte nach seiner letzten Narkose in der Nacht schlimme Atemaussetzer und ich musste ihn immer schütteln, damit er wieder atmet. Deshalb wollte ich es bei diesem Arzt mal versuchen. 
> LG Angelina

 Was du hier beschreibst sind Symptome von zu großen Polypen (Adenoiden).
Schnarcht dein Sohn und atmet tagsüber viel durch den offenen Mund?
Wenn ja solltest du auf den Rat deines Arztes hören und die Polypen entfernen lassen. 
Wenn er nachts sogar Atemaussetzer hat, dann ist das ganze sogar sehr dringlich. 
Von ätherischen Ölen bei Kindern würde ich eher abraten. 
Gruß 
Michael

----------

